# Ordering seeds...



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 6, 2006)

Where should I order from?...I have a safe address...I dont want to loose my loot though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*Whats up TURKEYNECK. I have a few for ya. The first is Peak seeds. They have a small selection but they are F1 beans and killer. We sent them a money order and got them within 2 weeks. www.peakseeds.com*

*The second is www.seedboutique.com  This site we used a credit card and received them within a week. *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 7, 2006)

i got from peak as well under two weeks...joeys took two days...both good


----------

